# Seattle Woodworking Classes



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

I've been looking around for woodworking schools in Seattle and found this one over in Ballard.

Ballard Woodworks

They have one class left in their Fall schedule, sadly I can't make this one. I've talked with Thomas Lee, one the teachers and owner I think, and their Winter schedule should be coming out soon.

Anyone in the Seattle area should check them out. It looks like they keep the classes small. From the teacher gallery of work, on their web site, it looks like they have some talented teachers there.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow Mike - how did you track these guys down? Good find!


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

Lots of Google searches. I came across this nice link. I've sent emails to a couple other schools in Seattle, but haven't gotten a response. I guess I'll have to contact them the old fashion way and call them .

http://www.nwfinewoodworking.com/links.htm


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## tallen (Jan 20, 2007)

Mike…thanks for this post. It seems I've heard of some classes in Tacoma as well.

TA


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

Let me know if you find any links or contacts for woodworking schools/classes in the Tacoma area.


----------



## tallen (Jan 20, 2007)

I went through my old links and the school is actually in Sumner. Here's the link: The Woodworking School

TA


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

I've been watching his web site for a while now, but haven't seen many classes show up. I'm not into flute making right now .


----------



## barcaboy (May 23, 2018)

you guys might want to check out this new website for a new school opening in seattle this september.
www.ebanistaschool.com
school is being taught by four of the most experienced woodworkers in the NW. 10 week classes and 1 day workshops/


----------



## gsd (Apr 25, 2018)

I just checked out the new Ebanista school and it looks great. Thanks for posting, I didn't know this existed and I know one of the teachers, Stephen Barney. He is a fantastic woodworker and builds beautiful furniture. He is a great guy and I am sure an excellent teacher. I do consider him a friend, so this is a little biased . Too bad I used to live in Seattle and am now in Boston I would love to go there.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Some Good Links in there Mike. Thanks.

Rick


----------



## Clarkswoodworking (Jan 13, 2018)

There is also a shop out in Snohomish that does classes and sells shop time
I
Will find it
Scott


----------



## rmh09 (Jan 14, 2011)

The school in Snohomish is"Puget Sound Woodworking ". Derek is great! I took some classes a while ago. All small classes and excellent instruction. BTW, I am not associated with Derek or his shop. There is website. Thanks,


----------

